# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 12.05.2010 - 13.05.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\scdll.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\03.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\21.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\14.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\70.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\66.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\36.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\78.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3gnc2wj2\tkhowrof[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.auxp -> c:\windows\system32\scdll.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PHF [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.ehc -> c:\windows\temp\wpv701273735560.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2 )Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.iy -> e:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.1832 )Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.jg -> c:\documents and settings\bean\application data\netprotocol.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.4790, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Oficla.3, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.jk -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.1832, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3856738, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.bhu -> c:\documents and settings\12\wuaucldt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.1964, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.bhu -> c:\windows\system32\wuaucldt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.1964, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pbt -> c:\windows\cidrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35732, BitDefender: Trojan.KillAV.RZ, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\31.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> \instmtv.exe.txt ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\51.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\12.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\13.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\r3e6c084\hh[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\71.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\instmtv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\instmtv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\37.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\46.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\84.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\38.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\50.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> \hh[1].exe.txt ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\28.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\48.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> \33.scr.txt ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\55.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pcv -> c:\windows\system32\27.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20153, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Flooder.Win32.Agent.cu -> c:\windows\system32\msvmcls64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35732, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.ACB, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.oo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{6ab73188-775d-43fc-af00-4f71549acbc1}\rp192\a0094032.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.oo -> c:\windows\notepad.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.oo -> c:\windows\system32\notepad.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.oo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{6ab73188-775d-43fc-af00-4f71549acbc1}\rp192\a0094031.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.21 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows.1\system32\cmdow.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exePacked.Win32.Katusha.m -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\aqw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.17762, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.14, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AS [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\санек\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\sysfbm32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20201, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Ursnif.8, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GIQ [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Bredolab.BM, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DE [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DG [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Nugg.dn -> c:\windows\system32\cmdial3232.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Bender.4, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.330084, AVAST4: Win32:Dracur-B [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.afys -> c:\windows\system32\60.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.11119, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.afys -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4849103391-2635055441-558945159-4733\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.11119, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.agfy -> c:\windows\system32\23.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.11314 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.agfy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3470484977-4172331039-145097354-2159\syscr.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.11314 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.agfy -> c:\windows\system32\12.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.agpj -> e:\osmica\devetka.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.24, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.agpj -> c:\documents and settings\12\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.24, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )Rootkit.Win32.Tent.bct -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\zrxirrgqnay7.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.7537, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOKM, NOD32: Win32/Rootkit.Agent.NRU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AHBJ [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dqjc -> c:\windows\system32\btbip32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Searcher.102, AVAST4: Win32:Dracur-B [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Homa.cdn -> c:\users\familia castillo\appdata\roaming\driver\services ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.origin, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Banker.Delf.A3B3F90D )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Homa.cdn -> c:\users\famili~1\appdata\local\temp\service ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Banker.Delf.CA920654 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.ciy -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\788.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35732, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.aas -> c:\windows\system32\qkmtf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1626 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker.acc -> c:\programdata\media\plugin.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.dulz -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\yikik8m.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20032, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Malob.1, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.crmp -> c:\documents and settings\12\pcqu.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.BHO.aghu -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.29359 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vyg -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gi03wyxi\bn[1].jpg ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8728, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PFB [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vyg -> c:\4x8q2y6t2e6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8728, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PFB [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vyg -> \4x8q2y6t2e6.exe.txt ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8728, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PFB [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vyg -> \bn[1].jpg.txt ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8728, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PFB [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.oej -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7173, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3851306, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.caql -> c:\windows\system32\b1cd413e.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20032, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cchh -> c:\documents and settings\admin\install.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ddoser.92, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.MqXaa0aJ3Bm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cchh -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\winlogin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ddoser.92, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.MqXaa0aJ3Bm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cdwf -> c:\windows\system32\53.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20211, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3876671, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cdwf -> c:\windows\system32\23.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20211, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3876671, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Smardf.mxy -> c:\windows\system32\adsnd.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Boaxxe.Y, AVAST4: Win32:Boaxxe-S [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.VB.afcl -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35732 )Trojan.Win32.VB.afct -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7936755638-3918227871-816079052-8109\playncr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.og -> c:\windows\jjdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35732, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3830880, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bhiq -> c:\programdata\srtserv\slmvsrv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pushnik.9 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.hdf -> c:\programdata\srtserv\sdata.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pushnik.9, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!v7h )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

